# Pigeon in my garage



## allybee (Nov 6, 2004)

Last night I found a pigeon in my garage. It seems healthy but is unable to find its way out of the garage. I left the garage door open until we went to bed last night but the bird just sits there. When it gets scared it flies around the garage banging its head against the florescent lights. I'm guessing it thinks it can get out if it flies toward the light. I have also left the garage door open today, but the bird does not even seem interested in leaving.

Last night a put a bowl of water out for it. And this morning we sprinkled some bread crumbs on the ground. We do not think it has eaten or drank what we put out.

How do I get this poor creature out of the garage? Last night was the first cold evening here in Knoxville, so I'm wondering if it was looking for a warmer place to be. It has been unseasonably warm here up until yesterday. Is it even safe for the bird to leave the garage?

Allybee


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Poor thing, its behaviour doesn't sound normal behaviour for a healthy pigeon, perhaps there is something wrong with its eyes and it only sees the brightness of the fluorescent light? If you go in after dark you will be able to pick it up easily so perhaps you could take it inside, keep in warm in a cage , offer it bird seed and water and determine whether it can see properly and is healthy. The consistency and color of its poops will tell you a lot about its general health. If it is healthy you will be able to release it from the cage during daylight but please let us know how he is before release.

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

As Cynthia posted, it would be great if you could catch the pigeon and bring it inside. Can you get some bird seed for it to eat?

Also, please check to see if there are bands on the leg(s) of the bird. If so, the bird belongs to someone and has become unable to make its way home. If it does have a band, please post all the letters and numbers on it so we can try to trace the owner.

Thank you for your concern for this bird!

Terry


----------



## allybee (Nov 6, 2004)

Cynthia,
Thanks for your advise. I went out to the garage to do as you suggested this evening and the bird was gone. I guess it found its way out. I hope it is okay.
Allybee


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Ally,
Thank you for caring...but as Cynthia and Terry said, it is not normal behavior. If it happens to come back, please do as they said, and please also offer it some food and water. Sometimes they just need to rest and rejuvenate (seed, water) before they move on.

Linda


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Allybee,
Please check around your garage in the daylight.
It would be so sad if the poor pigeon was still in there. He may have chosen a more secluded area to feel safe. Thank you for caring.

Phyll


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent suggestion, Phyll! A sick or injured bird might try to hide because it is so vulnerable.

Allybee, thanks for caring!


----------

